# First Club Race at AtomimcMods Test Track!!!



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

It is official, we have insurance now so we can hold club races. Our race day will be Wednesday nights starting at 7:30-8:00. Track will open at 5pm on Race Day. 

Next week, since it is the 4th of July, we will race on Thursday night.

Racing will be 10 bucks (if you buy a transponder, you receive 3 free racedays)
Loaner transponders will be 2 dollars/night. 
Additional classes will be 5 bucks.
Categories will be created according to skill level.
Stock (stock Kyosho motor)- FOR BEGINNERS ONLY!!! all Mini-Z's included.
Super Stock (Non- fetted motors)- Intermediate to Advanced Drivers
Modified- Intrermediate to Advanced Drivers- to be able to participate, must place top three in Super Stock a minimum of 3 times.
F1 open- Intermediate to advanced drivers.

Our facility is top notch, with plenty of pit tables and chairs, A/C, driver's stand, full power, and on site air compressor. 

Even if you don't have a car, you are all welcome to come ck it out. I'm sure someone will have a car they can let you race for the night.

We intend to develop the racing program in a way that you have to "graduate" to move up to the higher categories. Structure is to be pretty stern in order to develop new guys into fast racers step-by-step and deterr fast guys from running over the slower guys (i.e. ME, hehehe).


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Congradulation guys! 

Too bad yall start racing after my bed tme.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

id like to stop by sometime  but racing does start a little late


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i think the start time is great can we run 1/18?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Woohoo! A few questions.

1. Where is it? (maps are great)

2. What Mini z's do you guys have in stock?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Nevermind, I found it. It's reachable from work


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

The time for racing is up for debate, we might start at 7 if people can make it by then. We will consider running 1/18th scale as well. If you bring it, we will race it. But as a heads up, the tracks will be pretty tight since we have mini-z's as a priority. I'd say yes on 1/18th scale stock touring, but no more classes. We want to keep it condensed to gain momentum on the classes and keep the finishing time by 10:00pm

Guff we also got the NSX test car in stock today (black body no Livery), and have the Sonax Audi and Nismo test car on the way. The rest is what we have listed on the page. The Lexus and both Ferraris are great cars!

BTW check out the BAY for some great listings today. I saw at least 3 or 4 today for around 120 bucks with most of the necessary hop-ups. Another 50 bucks or so and you'd have a [email protected] car!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Christian, can you guys order a specific Mini Z?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

this is so awesome i have a z coming and club races on my day off


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Cool beans man! You need to come check it out. More traction on RCP than anything you have ever run!


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Trey you better bring it for some F1 Action! I know you need a whopping!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i will be there thursday


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

So who's showing up this Wednesday?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry, I am out of town for the next 3 weeks. Home on the weekends.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I will be there for what that's worth. lol

-Ron


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

now that goslower is going i think i'm gonna pass.J/K!!!! Ron. i'm planning on going also.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Alright guys, doors open at 5 today. I have a couple of loaners you can try out for the night, but they will be first come first serve.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Save one for me, I will be there around 6.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

k


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

CristianTabush said:


> Alright guys, doors open at 5 today. I have a couple of loaners you can try out for the night, but they will be first come first serve.


Loaners eh? I'll swing by around 5.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well..per the Atomic website

AtomicMods.com
1208 N Post Oak Rd, Ste 190
Houston, TX 77055
United States
832.613.6682
Fax: 866.582.8127
www.AtomicMods.com

After driving around this place for an hour I gave up and went home. You guys should update your website in the "contact us" page with your new address.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Guff,

The track is located at 1000 N Post Oak.

1208 N Post Oak is where they do e-business. They don't have a store front. I went to 1208 last week expecting to find a shop. They share the office with another company. The web site is a little unclear about all of this.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

yes the track is at 1000 n post oak suite 225.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

How Was The Race?was There A Good Turnout?my Car Will Be Here Tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

no racing, hopefully the turnouts gets better.my kids had fun and bugged me all the way home, wanting to know when i was getting one.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

are Xmods or iwavers allowed?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

They were allowed when ran at Trey's, but there's not anything you can do to make an X-mod compete heads up with a Mini-Z. Not sure about the Iwavers. If you want to save a little coin, look for a used Mini-Z that's already hopped up.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

there was a guy running x-mods. Bring whatever you got.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

We all had a great time, it was actually a pretty good turnout, but mostly an open house. Probably a total of about 20 people were running or dropped by. I had 3 or 4 cars that I was allowing other people to run and Robert Rocha had another 2. Keeping up with the cars was a bit tough since there was some peeps that did not know anything about it. I'm sure it will pick up and probably next week we will race. Sorry about the confusion with the address Guff. Anouncement will be made at the track about schedule/ location here pretty shortly.

We will still keep loaning cars out during race days for those that want to come out and try it. Charge maybe 20 bucks instead of 10 to race. This will include the necessary batteries, and transponder to race for the night...


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

What Kind Of Batt?


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

rechargeable Nimh.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

are you guys gonna try to race this wednesday?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

CristianTabush said:


> rechargeable Nimh.


 you can run any brand and cap?


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes, we will try to race today. Should at least set-up some heats tonight. Phil what do you mean by caps? But yes any brand is allowed.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

sorry mah?


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

just AAA nimh batts, that is the only restriction... Any capacity, type brand etc will work...


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cool thanks christian.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I don't think I will make this one. DOH I have too much going on. Sucks.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

We'll be there again today. Guaranteed to start racing by 7:30pm rain or shine.


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

Last night was great. Thanks for putting on the race.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

How was the racing good turnout?


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

4 in super stock
3 in F1
6 in modified


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i might have to get out there sometime. souds like a lot of fun


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

can anyone run mod?


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

Not sure. That was my first race and I was running stock. Cristian will have the answer.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cool thanks i want to start soon


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Daniel, 
Thanks for the props, I'm glad you had fun! I had a blast myself. You missed the modified main. I finished 2 seconds in front of Jacob after the whole 10 minutes. I originally built a 6 second lead, then he built a 6 second lead, we then went back and forth the last 3 or so minutes and I finally overtook him like 4 laps from the end.

Phil,
Typically, beginers run in stock, intermediate/advanced run super stock and only advanced guys in mod. It really takes a lot to run these little cars in mod. Phil I have never seen you race modified Mini-Z, but if you can handle it, you are experienced enough to do it. 

I don't know about the rest of the people that were there, but the class breakdown really allowed everyone to have a FUN time. Everyone was very evenly matched and they didn't have to constantly get out of the way. Keeping the fast guys out of the slower classes is definetely going to be a very succesful recipe. 

Finally 13 entries the first time out is not bad at all! Everything ran great and the Giro-Z was sooooooo easy to use and reliable. We had no counting conflicts, easy to edit in the event of people missing laps and super fast race organization. For a first time out I can honestly say we had 0 issues with the timing system or the software. Next time, we will shoot for a 7pm starting time.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks cristian it may be different at the track but stock seems slow.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

You cant handle the speed phil!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol!!


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

You could try super stock and I guarantee the car would be plenty fast! Much faster than the stock Kyosho motor.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i am sure stock will be fine at first i just hate saying yea i ran stock last night lol


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

It is not stock, it is Super Stock (think 19Turn)


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

a stock s-can motor is a 27 turn??


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

No, a box-stock motor is a 70 Turn with bushings and weak magnets. Kinda slow if your pretty good, but plenty fast if you are starting out. Makes people think they need more power, but they can't move up classes if they are not winning against others with equal motors.

A Super-Stock motor has around 48-52 turns, some also have bearings and stronger magnets they really are on the brink of being "Too powerful" for racing Mini-Z's now a days. Most people, even if they are VERY skilled will actually go faster in this category than with a modified car. 

Finally we have Modified Motors. These little beasts are anywhere between 30-38 winds. The lower wind motors are capable of 45-50k RPMs on 4 cells. The Result: CHAOS! Very few people can actually control these little land missiles and go faster than with super stock. Yet, it is very fun! To Put it in perspective, I was running with my 5 Cell M18 w/ a 5400 mamba motor on our track and was topping out at 20 mph down our 30ft straightaway (we confirmed w/ radar gun). My mod Mini-Z was hitting 18mph. And this is a car half the size, so your scale speed doubles. An M18 with a stock motor does about 14 mph.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im curious. is modifying your own motors allowed?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks cristian that was very helpful


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes, you could modify your own motors, but the benefit is null. The Machine wound motors are already faster than anything anyone could handle on rubber tires so it is kind of pointless. In the Stock class, you cannot do ANYTHING to the motors. Super stock, if you do, you will probably blow up your stock FETs so it is kind of pointless, since only stock FETs are allowed.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

o ok. cuz i used to race slot cars and they use the same motors


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

They are not the same though. Slot car motors are rated at 12V, Mini-Z at 5V. Slot car motors typically would not run very fast on a mini-z since they are rated at higher voltage, my guess is they have a lot more winds. In the case of a Z' motor in a slot car, it would probably go 2 seconds before it just exploded, hehehe


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok, but they are made the same? because i kinda know my way around a slot car motor and if i got better FET's maybe i could run my "own" motor?


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

*hey, nik...*

back up a couple pages and re-read LoL dAd



CristianTabush said:


> (edited) ...since only stock FETs are allowed.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Nick, you would probably not be allowed to run in the modified class initially, I'd have to see you drive to see if I can allow you in Super Stock for that matter. This is done just to keep it fair and allow for fun competition rather thanpeople getting run over by fast guys. I can honestly say there are very few vehicles out there that are as hard to drive with a modified motor as a Mini-Z. So for that matter, you can't have aftermarket FETs on your car initially. So if you want to build a motor yourself that can run on stock FETs, yes you can do it. My point is it isn't necessary, you gain nothing and loose only time. These motors are already TOPS on quality.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

We'll be there again tonight! The track facility is now essentially finished. We relocated the computer, finished to Oval, made the driver stand bigger and added a rail to it, put up the clip boards for the results, re organized the pits with more space, power at every table, compressor hos routed from the back (don't have to hear it be so noisy in the pits).Even if you just stop to check it out, come on over. This is probably the premier Mini-Scale racing facility in the U.S. as we speak, i your back yard.


----------



## robertr (Oct 16, 2006)

We had a good turnout today for practice and tomrrow it's race time. For those of you that want to join in the qualifiers start around 10 and we should be done by 4. there are tons of door prizes and cool racing action.


----------

